# Surface removal



## Wood chipper (Feb 17, 2020)

If you decide to to take a call apart what could you use to dissolve the glue?


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 17, 2020)

A bonfire! …..wait maybe that's too much!!

What type of call?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wood chipper (Feb 17, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> A bonfire! …..wait maybe that's too much!!
> 
> What type of call?


Pot call. I was thinking acetone but not sure what that would do to the slate.


----------



## djg (Feb 17, 2020)

I thought I read somewhere that some glue more elastic that su'll per glue is used on pot calls. Acetone will eventually dissolve super glue so I'm guessing it'll work for your situation. I wonder is some of the dissolved glue you used would wick into the fibers of the wood.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 17, 2020)

I don't think acetone will harm the slate but I could be way off. What type of glue? I'm thinking a heat gun


----------



## djg (Feb 17, 2020)

acetone won't hurt the slate, may wick in a little as stated above. But I never considered heat gun, might work and be best. I don't think you would have to worry about thermal expansion of the slate and cracking. Not sure though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 17, 2020)

The slate will chip if you try to pry if off. I've cut through the pot below the soundboard and then took it off. Then took the slate off carefully. Only a couple I've been able to stick a dowel through the sound hole and push both out without messing them up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 17, 2020)

Wood chipper said:


> If you decide to to take a call apart what could you use to dissolve the glue?


Let's back up a minute. What is your goal? To save the slate, to get measurements, to change something on the call, etc.


----------



## Wood chipper (Feb 17, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Let's back up a minute. What is your goal? To save the slate, to get measurements, to change something on the call, etc.


Save the slate and soundboard


----------



## Ray D (Feb 18, 2020)

We use plumbers goop on our pot calls. When I need to tear one apart and save the surfaces I use heat. I’ve even put them in the microwave for ten seconds at a time. Lol. May not be the “best” way but it works for me. I tend to do it when the wife is away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 18, 2020)

yes if trying save slate and not worried about pot microwave few seconds( microw will mess finish up ) at time till slate gets realy warm leave it sit a minute then push up thr bottom with rod pop sound board then slate from bottom up ,,, if trying save pot smash the slate out if metal surface heat gun the glue will come loose pry from side


----------



## Wood chipper (Feb 18, 2020)

Acetone did the trick

Reactions: Like 1


----------

